# Best Overall Intra-Workout Supplement?



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

During a long - intense workout what is a good intra - workout supplement to take??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I like LGsciences POSTAL.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Athletic Edge Nutrition - IntraBolic

25 cals, 4g protein, 1g carbs, vitamins & minerals, 8g aminos, 1.6g beta alanine,

gets me really energized, the 'citrus ice' flavour tastes just like lemon squash and it doesnt seem to stop working at 1.5-2 scoops for at least 3-4 weeks, at which point i suggest taking 5 days off


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

purple wraath in good stuff also


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

where to buy IntraBolic in the uk .. cant find it on ebay


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

synthasize said:


> Athletic Edge Nutrition - IntraBolic
> 
> 25 cals, 4g protein, 1g carbs, vitamins & minerals, 8g aminos, 1.6g beta alanine,
> 
> gets me really energized, the 'citrus ice' flavour tastes just like lemon squash and it doesnt seem to stop working at 1.5-2 scoops for at least 3-4 weeks, at which point i suggest taking 5 days off


^^^ IntrAbolic has been the best one i have used during gym work with resistance exercises.



egyption t said:


> purple wraath in good stuff also


I found that Purple Wraath was better for Cardio sessions.



R11cky said:


> where to buy IntraBolic .. i googled it but found it strange that one wbsite is selling 1.1lbs for the same price the other is selling 480g. im not sure if ur allowed to give the names of the sites here??


Predator Nutrition sell it along with all the other AEN products.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I currently use sciviation extend with 15g malto, does the job for me


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

May I hijack and ask why? Is it due to extra [insert science reference here] or fatigue ad giving you an extra boost?

I just drink water during and have a pre workout (superpump at the mo) drink to keep me going.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

i am hearing good things about intrabolic on forums.. is it actually good or just the hype??

thnks guys fr replying


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

flanagan said:


> May I hijack and ask why? Is it due to extra [insert science reference here] or fatigue ad giving you an extra boost?
> 
> I just drink water during and have a pre workout (superpump at the mo) drink to keep me going.




If you have not read the most recent clinical research regarding intra-workout supplementation, then you should. This is because it can permanently change the way you choose to train to build your muscles during bodybuilding.
​


Whether you are a part-time or full-time bodybuilder, your goal is the same: create a physique that is built of lean muscle with density. Anyone who is into bodybuilding is aware of how nutrition, before and after workouts, can affect muscle building results. Yet, not everyone is aware of intra-workout supplementation and how it can impact muscle strength and gains.
​


If you are in the dark about intra-workout supplementation, then you have come to the right source to find out about it. Currently, there are all kinds of studies that support intra-workout supplementation as a muscle builder that is key in facilitating top gym performance, as well as creating an anabolic benefit that will result in personal size and strength increases.
​


*Resistance Training Can Actually Work Against Your Bodybuilding Goals, Unless You Do Something to Change It*
​


Whether a bodybuilder realises it or not, catabolic signals are released during resistance training. These signals can have a limiting effect on one's muscles.In addition, this type of training can cause changes in the turnover of muscle proteins. This can result in the synthesis of protein, as well as the degradation.
​


An additional clinical study identified that there was a negative amount of total muscle protein balance during the initial time period of muscle recovery. When bodybuilding, it is extremely important to restrict the breakdown of your muscles. The key to avoiding breakdown is for thebodybuilder to create an anabolic benefit by utilizing supplements and the timing of delivering nutrients during training.
​


The degeneration of muscles results from the failure of the bodybuilder to utilize the correct nutrients to support muscle recovery following a workout. Anyone who is interested in maximum muscle benefits should know that an alarming clinical study shows that large amounts of catabolic hormones are released during resistance exercise. These hormones increase the chances for losing muscle and strength.
​


The point is that you have to combat the body's negative response to resistance training. The only way to do this is to control the levels of insulin by using effective nutritional strategies.
​


*Muscle Energy Dictates Level of Performance*
​


Your muscle energy has a lot to do with actual performance of the muscles. Unfortunately, during bodybuilding training, the elements that generate such energy are reduced. Therefore, it is important to keep up the levels of electrolytes, amino acids and glycogen during training. That is where intra-workout supplements can really help you out.
​


*Build Amazing Amounts of Lean Muscle With Intra-Workout Supplementation: Clinical Research Supports It*
​


While most people who train to build muscle realize the benefits of post-workout nutrition for combating catabolism, many bodybuilders need to realize that they can permanently alter the way they attain muscle by taking advantage of intra-workout supplementation. Studies supported by clinical results show that test subjects using intra-workout supplementation gained amazing amounts of muscle vs. those who did not partake in this type of supplement. In addition, they also were able to avoid an excess secretion of catabolic hormones and combat the breakdown of their muscles. This supplement can truly aid thebodybuilder in achieving his goals in a timely manner.
​


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Strong copy and paste mate. :wink: As informative as that is, it sounds awfully like marketing to be honest.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Strong copy and paste mate. :wink: As informative as that is, it sounds awfully like marketing to be honest.


i am confused myself mate... as its worth going fr any product during my workout or not?? apparently its a good idea.

btw i dont market any products


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Well bb.com has a thread on pre, intra and post and the majority voted for post.

I thought the whole working out for too long was bad for you anyway so can't see the benefit of having something during if you are going to have something postwo.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Well bb.com has a thread on pre, intra and post and the majority voted for post.
> 
> I thought the whole working out for too long was bad for you anyway so can't see the benefit of having something during if you are going to have something postwo.


thats why i created this thread to ask the guys here.. who have been training for years so they can shed a light on this topic... end of the days company 's want u to think that u need such n such products 24/7 so they can make theyr money isnt it?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just take EAAs... if protein synthesis is your main concern there's nothing natural that will induce an amount greater than EAAs do.

If your workouts are long and endurance based you might also want to take something to provide energy such as some fast carbs, and also some electrolyte salts to prevent electrolyte imbalance through loss via sweat.

If after something that works as a stim or gives an NO boost, best to take before not during.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

best thing you can take during a workout IMO

BCAA's

Carbs (not too many, maybe 15-30g)

WATER

EAA's

BVitamins

Minerals/Phosphates


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> best thing you can take during a workout IMO
> 
> BCAA's
> 
> ...


I'd say that's spot on


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> best thing you can take during a workout IMO
> 
> BCAA's
> 
> ...


Do any of your products have that exact ingredient list :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Athletic Edge N (Oct 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> Athletic Edge Nutrition - IntraBolic
> 
> 25 cals, 4g protein, 1g carbs, vitamins & minerals, 8g aminos, 1.6g beta alanine,
> 
> gets me really energized, the 'citrus ice' flavour tastes just like lemon squash and it doesnt seem to stop working at 1.5-2 scoops for at least 3-4 weeks, at which point i suggest taking 5 days off


Yes a total of 9.5g of amino-acids PER serving, not to mention the beta-alanine electrolytes. It contains 2-4x higher amounts of amino-acids than other products, not to mention a hydrolzyed whey that is compromised of 70-80% di-and tripeptides.



R11cky said:


> where to buy IntraBolic in the uk .. cant find it on ebay


Predator Nutrition, CHUCKS, bodybuilding warehouse and soon Monster.

Wild berry is the more popular flavor of the two and blue raspberry will arrive in the UK shortly!



mickfootie said:


> ^^^ IntrAbolic has been the best one i have used during gym work with resistance exercises.
> 
> I found that Purple Wraath was better for Cardio sessions.
> 
> Predator Nutrition sell it along with all the other AEN products.





R11cky said:


> i am hearing good things about intrabolic on forums.. is it actually good or just the hype??
> 
> thnks guys fr replying


Well, it was the first product of its kind, been out for about three years now. Highest customer rated intraWO product on bb.com and still has no equal if you look closely at the comparison feedback. Also been nominated by bb.com as the intraWO product of the year for two years now. ALL from word of mouth, not ONE single ad has ever been placed....though that's going to change soon enough.


----------

